# Wrapping soap...



## Bukawww (Mar 24, 2010)

Can you wrap cured CP soap in tissue paper - the kind you use for stuffing gift bags?


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

I tested it, but the color quickly stained the soap.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2010)

I also found that over time it stuck to it.  I now shrink wrap leaving both ends open so it can breath and have the label on the inside....


----------



## Bukawww (Mar 24, 2010)

bah - i dislike shrink wrap but I suspected the color and sticking issue with tissue paper


----------



## loveit_latherit (Mar 24, 2010)

What about if you wrap just prior to ship? How long have you had soap in TP Deda, Lindy,  & Buckwww?  I have purchased CP soap wrapped in TP and seemed to hold up in my closet when I went to open them for use 3 months later...?


----------



## Deda (Mar 24, 2010)

It's all Happy Happy until it gets humid. 
It might have something to do with the level of SF, how much water you use, storage conditions.  How well they fare will be based on your specific soaps, made and stored in your conditions.

I spent over a year testing packaging/mailing/handling/storage options.

My soaps didn't pass muster wrapped in tissue.  

That doesn't mean it won't work for yours.  Test, test, test.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2010)

I live in a humid environment so it didn`t take long.  I wrap my soaps in a foam type sheet (forget the actual name) and pack them well for shipping.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 25, 2010)

Or, you could wrap in wax paper first, then in the tissue paper.
Ian posted a tutorial in the SMF tutorials from a lady (I'm really sorry but her name just escapes me) who does this, very pretty wrapped soap.
Check it out!
I'll go find the link and post it.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks ChrissyB! Brilliant!


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2010)

soap wrapping tutorial/ideas

soap packaging ideas


----------



## karajan (Mar 25, 2010)

I have been using cling wrap and so far that works for me.  Tissue paper didn't work for me since Hong Kong is very humid.  It didn,t last more than a day and the tissue paper will form part of the soap!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Ian.
Loveit, glad you like that method.
Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## loveit_latherit (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the link Ian!

I will Chrissy! I think with the wax paper - you can use anything over and it will be beatiful!!


----------



## Healinya (Mar 25, 2010)

I was just browsing on different stores, looking for packaging ideas. These are waxed tissue paper - the kind used to wrap flower bouquets. 

http://www.nashvillewraps.com/tissue-pa ... 16046.html


----------

